# Neolamprologus Brichardi



## rnettles214 (May 7, 2013)

Here is our Neolamprologus Brichardi...


----------



## joehorse20 (Mar 11, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## rnettles214 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## rnettles214 (May 7, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice pictures! How big are they?


----------



## joehorse20 (Mar 11, 2013)

What are you stocking with them? I understand they are pretty aggressive?


----------



## rnettles214 (May 7, 2013)

Thanks! They are about 2.5-3 inches long...
They have their own 20 gallon bio-tope, with one Pleco about 3 inches ... I am trying for a colony...


----------



## joehorse20 (Mar 11, 2013)

Good luck, I'm setting up my 125 tang tank. Would love to do just brichardi. They are my favorite looking tang. But reading they are tough on other fish


----------



## rnettles214 (May 7, 2013)

There are two adults and one juvi...


Brichardi 6 by Rick Nettles, on Flickr


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

You have a beautiful tank setup and beautiful fish! Magnificent!


----------



## rnettles214 (May 7, 2013)

Our pair building a crater in our species tank...

Brichardi 7 by Rick Nettles, on Flickr


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

They look like the daffodill brichardi


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

ratbones86 said:


> They look like the daffodill brichardi


No they don't.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

mine dont look like them. Mine have the blue stripes on their faces. do they loose the blue as they get older?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

ratbones86 said:


> mine dont look like them. Mine have the blue stripes on their faces. do they loose the blue as they get older?


No they don't lose the blue markings on the face, and clearly the fish pictured above have the blue markings as well.


----------



## rnettles214 (May 7, 2013)

The daffodil have the "((" marks on the gill plate... The brichardi, which I have (See pictures above), have "T on it's side" marks on the gill plates... These are called Neolamprologus Brichardi, and are not Neolamprologus Daffodil... which are very often confused as Brichardi.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

rnettles214 said:


> The daffodil have the "((" marks on the gill plate... The brichardi, which I have (See pictures above), have "T on it's side" marks on the gill plates... These are called Neolamprologus Brichardi, and are not Neolamprologus Daffodil... which are very often confused as Brichardi.


Technically they are all Neolamprologus pulcher though. :wink:


----------



## rnettles214 (May 7, 2013)

Fogelhund said:


> rnettles214 said:
> 
> 
> > The daffodil have the "((" marks on the gill plate... The brichardi, which I have (See pictures above), have "T on it's side" marks on the gill plates... These are called Neolamprologus Brichardi, and are not Neolamprologus Daffodil... which are very often confused as Brichardi.
> ...


Thanks for the clarification...


----------



## rnettles214 (May 7, 2013)

Here is a better shot of the face detail of my specimens...


Brichardi 8 by Rick Nettles, on Flickr


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Ahh ok i see the blue in the last picture. The others didnt look like they had it. Heres a picture of one of mine i have...My camera is junk compaired to yours though. This was taken about a month ago. Since i redid the tank i hardly ever see them good enough to get a picture lol.


----------



## joehorse20 (Mar 11, 2013)

which species or both of these are considered the tank killer's?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

joehorse20 said:


> which species or both of these are considered the tank killer's?


They are all pulcher, and both the "brichardi" and "pulcher daffodil" variants can takeover tanks, depending on how things are setup.

Met some Toms River people in NJ this year for my kids soccer tournament. Some nice people.


----------



## joehorse20 (Mar 11, 2013)

cool,we are nice people here in Toms River. lol. I'm still setting up my 125 and love the Brichardi going to try to set up my tank with them


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

joehorse20 said:


> cool,we are nice people here in Toms River. lol. I'm still setting up my 125 and love the Brichardi going to try to set up my tank with them


It certainly isn't impossible to mix them with other fish, but careful consideration has to be made for tankmates, and the order of introduction. Just ask before you set it up, and we can help.


----------



## rnettles214 (May 7, 2013)

Good news... We have about 20 Brichardi fry living inside the log of our species tank... Pictures to follow in a few days, as I don't want to disturb our "Happy Colony"!


----------



## rnettles214 (May 7, 2013)

I just couldn't wait!... Neolamprologus Brichardi fry in the nesting log... 


Brichardi 9 Fry in the log by Rick Nettles, on Flickr


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice congrats


----------



## rnettles214 (May 7, 2013)

Our new Neolamprologus Brichardi fry at the back of the tank, out for a swim, closely guarded by a "nanny". Strange thing is that we had the 1" nanny (from a completely different source) before we got our "breeding pair" and they adopted it! 8) They are all taking great care of the fry, keeping them in the confines of the "crater" around the log...  

Brichardi 10 Fry swimming at the back of the tank with nanny by Rick Nettles, on Flickr


----------



## Shaky (Jan 2, 2003)

Fantastic! Great pics, btw. Keep it up!
I have been thinking about building a 'reef' of Fairy Cichlids someday. Very cool fish.


----------



## TfnG (Dec 29, 2012)

Now that they are out swimming, what do they eat?


----------



## rnettles214 (May 7, 2013)

We are feeding "First Bites" and crushed Cichlid flake food...


----------



## rnettles214 (May 7, 2013)

They're growing big and strong...


Brichardi 11 Fry swimming at the back of the tank with parents by Rick Nettles, on Flickr


----------



## rnettles214 (May 7, 2013)

Fry swimming in front of the log...


Brichardi 13 Fry swimming at the front of the log by Rick Nettles, on Flickr


----------



## rnettles214 (May 7, 2013)

Momma and babies...


Brichardi 12 Fry swimming at the back of the tank with Mommy by Rick Nettles, on Flickr


----------



## Shaky (Jan 2, 2003)

That's a great shot


----------



## rnettles214 (May 7, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## rnettles214 (May 7, 2013)

Here is a wider shot of the "species" tank...

1048569_543623039017775_1000990561_o by Rick Nettles, on Flickr


----------



## rnettles214 (May 7, 2013)

I got my photo gear out and did a two flash portrait of the "happy family"...


Brichardi 12 Fry swimming at the back of the tank with parent by Rick Nettles, on Flickr


----------



## rnettles214 (May 7, 2013)

UPDATE: Papa and Nanny keeping the colony in line during feeding time. There are three generations here...

Fry swimming at feeding time by Rick Nettles, on Flickr


----------



## Shaky (Jan 2, 2003)

Soon to be overrun with brichardi. That's fun! Way to go, Nanny!


----------

